

Ask HN: Is submitting links to blogs with ads frowned upon? - splike

Looking through the blogs that have reached the front page the last couple of days, I noticed that very few, if any, had an ad anywhere on the site. Is this because submitting a blog with an ad on it is frowned upon or something else?<p>I want to have a place, a blog, where I can share my projects and ideas with communities such as HN but also a small return on my time investment, if only to cover the cost of running a blog.
======
latch
No.

I'd argue there's a relationship between good bloggers and an aversion to ads.
Maybe they dislike the impact on design and usability. Maybe they think
blindly endorsing stuff is wrong.

Finally, running a blog shouldn't cost money. If it does, you are doing
something wrong. I use github, but there's probably literally a million free
options.

